# HEAT DETECTOR ELEVATOR PIT



## William Hernandez (May 22, 2020)

Here in miami the heat detectors in THE ELEVATOR pit are being programmed AS RECALL and not AS SHUNT trip I want to know which code is the one that THE ELEVATOR company is using to do this please help me with this.


----------



## cda (May 22, 2020)

You only need to do shunt trip if the shaft has a fire sprinkler in it.


----------



## cda (May 22, 2020)

Welcome 

Probably  the Elevator code. Will have to research and not an easy read


----------



## cda (May 22, 2020)

This is from 2011


https://www.fireengineering.com/2011/02/15/229655/elevators-power-shunt-trip/


----------



## cda (May 22, 2020)

A little bit newer

http://www.neii.org/pdf/Sprinklers and Elevators.pdf


----------

